# Cellulite



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys....ok if the summer is practically already here and its bikini time as i have a week off for half term next week i will certainly be hitting the beach (as long as the weather holds)

Thing is, although i am not fat i seem to be getting cellulite on my thighs...i havent really exercised as much as i should have the last few months but i am just so busy with meetings and rehearsals after school for various exams and shows i am bloody knackered....

Im eating pretty well (making more effort cause of the lack of exercise)

Anyone know of anything i can do...i know its a long shot:confused:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Little bit of cardio mixed with weights 3x a week! Keep the weights intense and make sure the diet is good, the small amount of muscle you should add will help hide the appearance of the cellulite (small pockets of fat beneath the skin)


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheers dude.

Im a bit of a slave the caffine aswell you see....a big coffe nut....proper filtered coffee.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Doesnt help though does it??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmmm not really! Maybe before a workout if you really had to have some...for the mental focus...just try and cut down by 1 cup a day and replace it with water or even flavoured water...then slowly every few days or so take another cup out

Depending on how bad your love for it is!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hit the weights hard, a lot of girls are afraid of lifting in fear they will get too bulky, but will shape your muscles niceley..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah thats a good point Jock...dont be scared to use weights as i said, women dont produce enough testosterone naturally to actually gain any 'proper' muscle mass.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah i think i will have to get down the gym....its the top of my thighs and thats it...at the back under my bum....its not loads but its more noticable and i dont like it!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cellulite is genetical though isn't it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You could try a Yohimbe based topical cream. GNC do one which has got yohimbe and also Cayenne.

Also you can get massage 'brushes' from health shops that look like a hair brush but with massive bristles/nodules. That can help loosen fat.

Training has already been highlighted.

Also Mud Wrestling - Excellent for uuumm muscle tone and stuff. If you rub jelly into your legs as well this uuumm can help with.....things and .....rubbing and ....wrestling and..........

excuse me for a minute.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

pmsl....

put the Robertsons seedless raspberry down and back away!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LMAO at mud wrestling...yep i forgot to mention that nikie, good job someone spotted. I also think we need before and after pics and pics during the...exercise? - just to make sure you have done it using correct form


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Nikie, i really think the cardio and plenty of water is gonna help. 7 months after my show and the back of my thighs arent all that perfect either!

I have been slack on the cardio tho


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking good in your avatar frog


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Frog said:


> Hey Nikie, i really think the cardio and plenty of water is gonna help. 7 months after my show and the back of my thighs arent all that perfect either!
> 
> I have been slack on the cardio tho


dunno dude your hams were looking pretty big at dinner on wednesday u beast


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah i have heard of a body brush....to stimulate...someone told me to eat a grapefruit first thing in the morning as it starts to burn the fat??

Here is a pic of me at xmas on hols....its a little bit worse thatn you can see it there....


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Babe that is nothing! I dont know what you are worried about!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah the pic is a bit poor,....

a better quality one could probly allow me to help....

and maybe some smaller bottoms ....purley just to expose the problem area and allow a better assesment.


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Grapfruit has Naringin in it which can help prolong fat burning effects.

I try to have some grapefruit when I start dieting but cut it out nearer to th etime for obvious reasons.

Really though its the pips which have the highest concentration so you need to eat them. lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nickie your **** is Kosher! Nothing to worry about babe. :kev:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Grapfruit has Naringin in it which can help prolong fat burning effects.
> 
> I try to have some grapefruit when I start dieting but cut it out nearer to th etime for obvious reasons.
> 
> Really though its the pips which have the highest concentration so you need to eat them. lol


good call Tom,....

try adding a caffine source too,...apparently they compliment each others fat burning properties ,..


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> good call Tom,....
> 
> try adding a caffine source too,...apparently they compliment each others fat burning properties ,..


What coffee?? whoo hoo!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Cheers guys...i know im not fat, just have a bit of orange peel i dont appreciate!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mmm dont know!,..probly better with a caffine supp rather than coffee,...

altho !,...there is a method of using coffee grounds and olive oil as a cellulite treatment....

i think it involves wrapping the mixture against your skin with cling film...

lol sounds messy dunt it,....two ticks i have a link....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

NikiE said:


> What coffee?? whoo hoo!!


Green tea would be more beneficial than coffee.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

here we are,....

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/1673.html

mite be bollox but sound fun!.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> mmm dont know!,..probly better with a caffine supp rather than coffee,...
> 
> altho !,...there is a method of using coffee grounds and olive oil as a cellulite treatment....
> 
> ...


Yeah

www.raikeysfoodfetish.com

dont be fooled Nikie


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Green tea would be more beneficial than coffee.


Not really in terms of Naringin because naringin enhances stimulant properties.

Green Tea doesnt have any stimulant properties (no caffeine) although it does aid in oxidation, dont ask me how I just know that it does. LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> You could try a Yohimbe based topical cream. GNC do one which has got yohimbe and also Cayenne.


Tom, silly question maybe but is that Cayenne as in Cayenne pepper??

And what is GNC??..... sorry.....:crazy:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

And also can anyone back this up....???

the water that is in raw fruits and vegetables is what we call structured water. This is water that your body can absorb into the cells much better than simply drinking tap water or bottled water. So, to combat cellulite, it's better to eat a pineapple or a banana than to have a glass of water.

If so i can stop drinking horrible water and just eat fruit?? haha...i hate water...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

NikiE said:


> Tom, silly question maybe but is that Cayenne as in Cayenne pepper??
> 
> And what is GNC??..... sorry.....:crazy:


Yeah cayenne pepper.

GNC is a supplement store


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yes but arnt you then gobbling lots of frutose too???


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Whay is that not good....it wouldnt be for your teeth would it...the acid in the fruit i mean...


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

fructose is fruit sugar chuck,.....a simple sugar,....about 50% sweeter than table sugar...(the beifit lies in the fact you can use less for the same taste)

but its still just sugar...

some may argue the benifits of the fibre etc in an apple for example,,,

but i prefer to use vits and fibre supps and avoid the sugars....

but thats just me.....


----------

